
Shooting in SF at 888 Brannan. Stay indoors. - 23david
https://twitter.com/Emergency_In_SF/status/355798992497557505
======
jtokoph
Looks like a jewelry store robbery.

SFGate article: [http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/2-killed-in-SoMa-
jewel...](http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/2-killed-in-SoMa-jewelry-
store-robbery-4662510.php)

------
splendidfailure
[http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/local/san_fran...](http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/local/san_francisco&id=9170923)

------
tlrobinson
Airbnb's new headquarters? [http://www.sfexaminer.com/sanfrancisco/airbnb-
unveils-new-sa...](http://www.sfexaminer.com/sanfrancisco/airbnb-unveils-new-
san-francisco-headquarters-at-888-brannan-street/Content?oid=2320654)

------
nilved
Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

~~~
bsimpson
Considering that a large number of people who frequent HN work near there, I
think we can make an exception.

~~~
stephengillie
HN shouldn't be your only source of information. This site is for technical
discussion and other interesting things, not about local crime discussion.

Isn't there a SFBlog.org page where this would be more fitting? If not, why
doesn't someone start one?

~~~
bsimpson
That's fair, though I wonder if it would be more appropriate to level that at
the droves of Aaron Schwartz/Ed Snowden/SFO crash posts that have been filling
the front page this year.

Unlike all the other off-topic posts that make the front page, this one could
have saved somebody who would otherwise be headed that way now. At least in my
book, that justifies its presence here.

------
celwell
word is it's a robbery attempt

~~~
tlrobinson
Wow, one block from the police station?

~~~
deadfall
It is a dangerous area around there. I seen a shooting 2 years ago around
there and the vehicle just drove off. I see windows broken out of cars all the
time. Seen a huge wreck on 6th and Brannan when someone stole a car a wrecked
it into a Mazda and then started running down the road. Crazy stuff. I avoid
6th street and 5th street the most.

